# Elongatus Movie



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

The first is the best and is about 2MB, the second we dont have up yet and is about 2.8MB the second show a better view so you can actually see how fast his attacks actually are, so fast the camera had trouble keeping up and it was a good cam (Sony P5 3.2 megapixel set on highest setting), 2nd video coming soon!

Elongatus Video #1

Dial up version (much smaller file)


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

OHIO STATE SUX


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL thats a funny video ... next time put you fingers in the tank LOL


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Umm, who won the fiesta bowl? I think Ohio State did :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice video man....if you have any feeding videos I will throw them in the Unleash the Fury section. That is a nice looking p


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I will get some feeding videos for ya in the near future whenever my darn digi cam comes in


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yah, I used to do the same thing with my rhomb, especially went I didn't feed him. Glad to see you got a video everyone can see to share a common thing on.







.

I think the elong has a feeling about getting the finger. :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the difference with this fish and others that attack through the glass, is that Bundy refuses to stop attacking until whatever it is that he doesnt like is removed from his tank, in other words, nets, algae scrappers, feeders, hands, any odd foreign objects are attacked immidiately as they enter his tank with some serious authority, he hurls his body full speed into things trying to kill, I have never seen anything like him, I bought him from Knifeman of Pfish, it took me several months of harassment to get him to sell this fish, many members that have kept piranhas for 10+ years will tell you this fish is hell bent in a rare way, thats why I paid good money for him too


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"many members that have kept piranhas for 10+ years will tell you this fish is hell bent in a rare way"

Did you try asking Bundy why he does that?

Sounds like he has some kind aggressive tendencies there, maybe a bad childhood. Dr. Phil where are you?

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I dunno, but he tries to attack so I have to use a siphon with a pvc handle to clean his tank or ill get bitten


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Have u ever been bitten???


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nope, I just show him plenty of respect and keep something between him and I at all times


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

That littl guy seems pretty viscious.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

so does my altuvei :







: Gotta figure out how to make a video and I will show you.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you will need a digi cam


----------

